# Having daughters is one of the greatest joys I could imagine



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Not my quote but as a father of two healthy, loving, young women, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter's great, just wish she took after daddy more =/

She's now into the whole princess girly girly crap, I blame her mum. Sure as hell ain't coming from my side of the family


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

C'mon RD, you know that her behavior is perfectly normal.

Nevertheless, how is your relationship with her?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She only got into the whole princess scene after ex and I seperated, and ex has her most days of the week. However before that she was daddy's little girl, my little wrestler! She also lined up her dolls and shot them, like daddy taught her.

Now she's all into dressups and tea parties and dolls (without lining them up), and likes to tickle rather than wrestle. So... I wouldn't say our relationship is as strong as it was. Still, we're fine as daddy/daughter goes, we still have alot of fun together. I just fear getting a loose wrist. Thankfully most of the time we head out of the house.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

One boy from my previous marriage and my wife has two boys from her previous, but we are blessed with one granddaughter that is the light of my life...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

She is one cute little one, MountainRunner. Your granddaughter reminds so much of my own 5 year old granddaughter.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You look very young for a granddaddy =O


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

She's a cutie pie, MR!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

From the perspective of the daughter, my dad and I were extremely close. He told me before he died that I was probably the only person in the world that got him completely and I felt the same about him. The hole he left when he passed is enormous, but I'm grateful to have known him. Invest in your daughters and you may have a relationship like we had. 

A friend of mind who has two daughters told me that as a man of course he originally wanted a son, but then he had his daughters and realized how cool girls were. He had primary custody of his girls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I read once that parents' happiness in their old age depends on the number of adult daughters they have. I only have one.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> *From the perspective of the daughter, my dad and I were extremely close. He told me before he died that I was probably the only person in the world that got him completely and I felt the same about him. The hole he left when he passed is enormous, but I'm grateful to have known him. * Invest in your daughters and you may have a relationship like we had.
> 
> A friend of mind who has two daughters told me that as a man of course he originally wanted a son, but then he had his daughters and realized how cool girls were. He had primary custody of his girls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know exactly how you feel. <3


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

jld said:


> I read once that parents' happiness in their old age depends on the number of adult daughters they have. I only have one.


I don't know about the quote but me and my girls often trade places where I get treated as their son and they my moms. That's what geezerhood brings


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm really close with my dad and highly enjoy our relationship. Growing up, I always went to him first before my mom, but have slowly gotten closer to my mom as well. 

Right now, I only have a son and he is the light of my life. I love having a boy.


----------

